# Worldmark housekeeping fees



## gstepic (Jul 14, 2008)

I am not sure if I should put this on one of my other Woldmark posts or ask a seperate question. I am trying to learn what I can about Worldmark and I have been looking at their site. I found info on maintenance fees from the highseason.com site.

Am I guessing if I had a 7000 point membership and I used 7000 for a 1 bedroom for a week, then I would not pay anything extra for housekeeping. What if I bank some points so the following year I use 10000 for a two bedroom, when my annual allotment is 7000, would I be dinged for housekeeping fees and if so how much. I think I read where you really do not bank points but there is a way where they can be carried forward for three years. My guess is you can't carryforward unused housekeeping credits but home i am wrong.

WM is very appealing but I am learning it is important to know the finer points as we can get dinged with extra fees. For example with Wydham I have learned the hard way it can cost when you change your mind as to where you want to stay after paying extra for transaction fees.

Gary


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 14, 2008)

*Tokens*

With WM you get one free housekeeping "token" for every 10k (or is it 12k, someone clarify) points (or portion thereof) that you own.  So if you had 15k points you would get 2 tokens...

For 7000 points you get one token per year which covers one reservation (consecutive nights at the same location), no matter how long or in what type of unit.  

So, if you carry over (or borrow) points for a larger unti, you're fine as long as it's still only one reservation at one resort.  Housekeeping tokens can be carried forward if not used.

C.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 14, 2008)

On a 7,000 credit account you would receive one free housekeeping per year.  If you do not book anything the first year and carry over your credits to the next year the housekeepign would carry over also.  You would have two free housekeepings (sometimes referred to as tokens) available.  So if you used a combination of the carry over credits and current credits to book a unit you would use one of those free housekeepings and still have one left.

WorldMark credits and housekeeping tokens have a two year life from the time they are issued.  You can carry them to the next year.  Both credits and housekeeping tokens can be rented (sold) to other owners if you end up with more than you need.  Likewise you can rent extra credits and HK tokens from another owner if you need more.


----------



## gstepic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thanks - I have no problems with that setup*

I learned there is a right way and wrong way to use timeshares. Timeshares for weekend trips can be costly. We now mainly plan for longer stays. 

I know VI has some nightly exchange options so maybe WM has some types of options for shorter stays. 

I am anxious to register with their forum, hopefully a non-owner can register. The more I am looking into WM the more I am liking it. What I found to be very strange is I went to one link on this forum that took me to the WM site and when looking at resorts saw none in New Mexico. I swear I went to the same site with another link and there were resorts in Santa Fe, Taos, and Red River. I believe the Santa Fe resort is a future resort, so maybe the one link was an older web-page. 

Gary


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 14, 2008)

WorldMark currently has resorts open in Red River and Taos, New Mexico.  Their Santa Fe resort is scheduled to open in December.  The link for the WorldMark resort gallery is http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/.  If you want to go to their home page from there click on the WorldMark logo at the top left of the page.

WorldMark stays can be from 1 night to as many nights as you have the credits to book.  The owner's ed manual is online at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf.  You can download a copy if you want to have it locally.  It contains the club guidelines which define the booking timeframes and restrictions.


----------



## gstepic (Jul 14, 2008)

*I am being a bad boy!*

We are so stinking busy right now (seems to be year round), so I have no business looking at the resort web-site, but that is what I have been doing! I think my mind wants me to be somewhere else right now.

I really like the Worldmark site. I think the temperatures and other info provide in the resort galleries are a nice touch. I did see where the Santa Fe property is not available yet. The virtual tours for some resorts are nice as well.

My wife and I really need to sit down and figure out where we want to vacation the next few years, that is probably the most important factor in choosing a timeshare. The combination of Wydham and VI may give us what we want. What we need to do is go over the Woldmark resorts and see if they provide something we do not already have. 

Like I said in another post, we will be staying at the Valley Isle in October. My guess is we can go to a Worldmark presentation at the resort. 

Gary


----------



## mshatty (Jul 14, 2008)

ocdb8r said:


> With WM you get one free housekeeping "token" for every 10k (or is it 12k, someone clarify) points (or portion thereof) that you own.  So if you had 15k points you would get 2 tokens...
> 
> For 7000 points you get one token per year which covers one reservation (consecutive nights at the same location), no matter how long or in what type of unit.
> 
> ...



With WM you get a HK for every 10,000 credits.  Its rules are from 0 to 19999 credits, 1 HK. 20,000 credits 2HK and so on.  You only get 1 HK for 15,000 credits.


----------



## merio (Jul 16, 2008)

gstepic said:


> I am not sure if I should put this on one of my other Woldmark posts or ask a seperate question. I am trying to learn what I can about Worldmark and I have been looking at their site. I found info on maintenance fees from the highseason.com site.
> 
> Am I guessing if I had a 7000 point membership and I used 7000 for a 1 bedroom for a week, then I would not pay anything extra for housekeeping. What if I bank some points so the following year I use 10000 for a two bedroom, when my annual allotment is 7000, would I be dinged for housekeeping fees and if so how much. I think I read where you really do not bank points but there is a way where they can be carried forward for three years. My guess is you can't carryforward unused housekeeping credits but home i am wrong.
> 
> ...



Gary,
Anytime you stay at a WorldMark Resort for any length... 1 night or 10 nights, you pay one housekeeping fee UNLESS you have enough credits that you have a free housekeeping "bonus" to use. 

Meri O


----------



## gstepic (Jul 16, 2008)

*when you say pay do you mean*

If we have a 6000 point contract, we get 1 credit for that year. If we book a unit then we use that credit so no out of pocket costs. If we do not use the 6000 credits and bank it for the next year, or I guess we just let it accumlate, then do we get another credit for the following year? So if we break down the 12000 credits to maybe a one week stay one place and a 4 night stay somewhere else, we would not have any out of pocket expenses.

Gary


----------



## RichM (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, on your anniversary date each year you would get the 6,000 credits (moved from "Available to Borrow" to the "Current Balance" column) and another HK token.  

Keep in mind that you can borrow from next year's credits.

Assuming a new (or empty) account with 6,000 annual credits:

At the start, you would have 6,000 credits in "Current Balance" which expire in 24 months, 6,000 credits in "Available to Borrow" and one HK token.  So, you'd be able to make a single credit reservation up to 12,000 credits and not pay HK.  Any additional credit reservations made until your next anniversary date would be charged HK.

Upon your first anniversary, if no credit bookings had been made, you would have 12,000 credits in "Current Balance" with half expiring in 12 months, half in 24 months, 6,000 credits in "Available to Borrow" and two HK tokens.  You'd be able to make a 10,000 and an 8,000 credit reservation (or any two reservations of less than 18,000 credits) and not pay HK on either. Any additional credit reservations made until your next anniversary date would be charged HK.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------

